# Question on my Nikon D80 and Flash SB900 acting funny...



## Photo95 (Apr 23, 2011)

Hey guys.... so for some odd reason, anytime I use my sb900 and press the the shutter, it didn't take the picture right away (After focusing of course) then about 2 seconds later it would take the picture. 

So I noticed that the flash would flash about 2-3 times then take the picture. 

I checked my camera settings and cannot figure out why its doing that. Anyone have any ideas?

Thanks for all the help....


----------



## AlexColeman (Apr 23, 2011)

Red eye settings, check those, and I can just about guarantee thats it.


----------



## KmH (Apr 24, 2011)

Yeper- roonie, 

Red eye reduction.......


----------

